# IH 574 steering is reversed after clutch replacement



## Doodlebug (Feb 29, 2012)

After replacing clutch and flywheel, the steering is reversed -- when steering wheel is turned left, tractor tires turn right. When steering wheel is turned right, tractor tires turn left. Have replaced clutch twice before and never had this problem.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Your lines are reversed on the steering sector. There are two lines that run from the steering cylinder to the steering sector mounted under the dash. Somehow those lines got reversed, causing your steering issues. I've torn my 574 apart more times than I care to remember, so I've done that a time or two...


----------

